# Big News



## Wafflehouse (Feb 2, 2007)

I have it from a very reliable source that Michael Waddell has left Realtree Outdoors and went out on his own.  He resigned a couple of weeks ago.  From my understanding folks at Realtree where pretty PO'D


----------



## BKA (Feb 2, 2007)

That is big news!!!!!!


























By the way, who is Michael Waddell????


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybe he will goto Mossy Oak!!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 2, 2007)

Roadtrips has not been coming on sunday night lately.Realtree outdoors has been in its place.Maybe we can find out for sure in perry I will be there.I like watching mikes showroadtrips hope it aint true.Team realtree.Fish on.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2007)

Got any proof???? Joined Woody's today, first post today. let's see some proof.......
Unicoidawg


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 2, 2007)

Dang where is my man t-bone turner  going to end up. I'm sure they will all end up at a block party somewhere. And be hunting some big whitetails all over the place. Yea 3 I'm also a mosseyoak man.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Wafflehouse (Feb 2, 2007)

Call Realtree Enterprises and ask to speak to him ...  What proof do you want?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2007)

Just kinda fishy. Somone posts something like this as their first post, on their first day here. Now that being said it would not suprise me a bit.....With his personality and following he'll do well where ever he lands. 
Unicoidawg


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 2, 2007)

I removed the phone number, I doubt Real Tree would want a 1000 calls asking to speak to Micheal.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2007)

Dang Delton...ya quick on the draw.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 2, 2007)

Waddell is da man...  

He'd probably do well on his own but it's hard to believe Bill would let him go, if preventable.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 2, 2007)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dang Delton...ya quick on the draw.......


I got the reflexes of a cat, the speed of a mongoose... and the looks and brain of a baboon.


----------



## Buck (Feb 2, 2007)

Please, Mr. Jordan, I would like to take his place on the RealTree Team...


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 2, 2007)

I talked to Michael while he and I were hanging out at the ATA show.  

YES, he has left Realtree and hired a publicist. He is going to host Gander Mountain's new show AND do Realtree Roadtrips, which only airs 3rd and 4th quarters each year anyway so that is why you see Realtree Outdoors on now like it always has done 1st and 2nd quarters.

ML


----------



## goindeep (Feb 2, 2007)

Michael-that makes it sound like he and the realtree crew are still on good terms and it was something done through careful consideration and planning and with bill and everyones else's help and blessing...is this right


----------



## Wafflehouse (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Michael Lee for giving your info.  I appreciate those who doubted my word and giving me a nice welcome to Woodys.  I happen to be involved in the Outdoor Industry and have a pretty good insight of the happenings.  Thanks again to Michael Lee.


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not going to get into any details at all on this, it's none of my business.  Just wanted to confirm that his isn't a rumor and is true.

Wafflehouse, glad to have you here bud.

Michael is a great guy and he'll do really well on his own.

ML


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2007)

Waffle.....welcome to Woody's. If you would have provided a little more background info (like working in the industry) rather than just blurting it out. The whole thing would've been viewed a little different. Ya also gotta see why some may have been skeptical.  Again welcome to Woody's and enjoy it's addictive......
Unicoidawg


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 2, 2007)

who cares, he doesnt have to pay my bills so who cares what camo he wears or works for


----------



## Briar (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info Waffle and welcome to the fire . Later you will understand the skepitics around here . We've had some real bad info/lies posted on here and later disproved . Some were even pics of deer and game that a  person supposedly killed and later it was discovered that it was all a lie !  Never understood why people would do that .


----------



## Cward (Feb 2, 2007)

the HEED! said:


> who cares, he doesnt have to pay my bills so who cares what camo he wears or works for


----------



## hwy22 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Brandon No Way Brother!!!!!!!!!*

I hope and pray he has not left and went on his on or to mossy oak. Brandon if he went there maybe one day they make it as big as Realtree.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Feb 2, 2007)

Unicoidawg said:


> Waffle.....welcome to Woody's. If you would have provided a little more background info (like working in the industry) rather than just blurting it out. The whole thing would've been viewed a little different. Ya also gotta see why some may have been skeptical.  Again welcome to Woody's and enjoy it's addictive......
> Unicoidawg



You seem to be the only one doubting his knowledge.  Instead of calling someone out that they are lying why not ask them "how" they obtained their information.  Sad excuse for an apology too.  


Wafflehouse welcome to Woody's don't let this thread deter you from posting.  There are a lot of people here who have great insight.  Thanks again for sharing the information.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 2, 2007)

Delton said:


> I got the reflexes of a cat, the speed of a mongoose... and the looks and brain of a baboon.


Baboons are pretty dang smart Delton - other forums have trained them to be mods.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anybody have Michaels address. I want to mail him my resume!


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh - welcome to the fire Waffle - we are actually pretty nice folk (cept for them PSA guys). Just been duped alot - pull up a stump.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 2, 2007)

The title "Big News" kinda threw me off a little on this one?   I was expecting something a little "bigger" although I reckon it is big news in the "industry"?  He is probably the biggest "draw" out there right now in hunting except of course for The Southern Backwoods Adventures crew (had to throw it out there for you ML  ) and he will do well wherever he ends up.  I suspect Bill J. and the gang will continue to flourish as well.  Wasn't so long ago that Will Primos and the boys wore Realtree's Advantage camo on their videos.  They switched to MO and look at 'em go.   In summation Michael leaving Realtree is probably not going to help nor hinder me a lick in the turkey woods this spring?

Wafflehouse,
Welcome to the fire and please do stick around for a spell.


----------



## BenelliDuckBuster (Feb 2, 2007)

hwy22 said:


> I hope and pray he has not left and went on his on or to mossy oak. Brandon if he went there maybe one day they make it as big as Realtree.



go to any outdoors store and i promise you'll find way more mossy oak than realtree....i will say realtree has the better shows and i love watchin michael waddell but mossy oak is way more popular. only thing realtree has them beat on as far as patterns in max-4. 70% of all duck huntin clothes is max-4. hard to find much shadow grass but breakup vs. hardwoods......breakup wins all day long.


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 2, 2007)

*WELCOME WAFFLE HOUSE*

Just a thought , you cant blame a man for wanting to better himself.It happens everyday in the working world.Micheal Waddell is no different than anyone else in work force for that matter,as we mature as adults we see opertunities to advance in life,and seize the moment. hope his new endever takes him to new highs and he doesn't loose or forget the friends he's made along the way.
GOOD LUCK TO HIM

ML & MW
looking forward to the new series comming out this season


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2007)

First off.....I may have called him out, but I in no way said the man was lying   I just wanted to see some proof or some smybolince of it. As for the apology thing I welcomed the man to the board and that seemed well enough to me..... I have been a member of this site since way back before the big crash and have seen posts like this before.  Many of the others were later disproved or confirmed. There is also a wealth of knowledge on this board ya just have to find it. Either way.....Waffle, welcome to the site and I apologize for doubting ya..... That make ya feel better Hunt n Dawg
Unicoidawg


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Feb 2, 2007)

I am all for calling a spade a spade, but I also believe you have to give someone (esp. a new member) the benefit before throwing them to the wolves.


----------



## LUTER (Feb 2, 2007)

*micheal info*

waffle....welcome and thanks for the info......huntin...I have been on a couple sites where people sign up just to make one or two posts and thats it  just to stirr it up. Nothing wrong with wantin some proof. Heck if there weren't any proof i would still have my picture with a world record whitetail that wasn't real anyway, everyone has apologized and made nice and no matter what micheal has done he will still be doing great because he is the stuff


----------



## Snakeman (Feb 2, 2007)

Didn't Jeff Foxworthy (as Willy) call Michael Waddell "Wafflehouse"?

Hmmmmmmmmmmm............

The Snakeman


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 2, 2007)

*Marvin wafflehouse*

Marvin wafflehouse.....But it ain't mr.Waddel...He signed on AT and carried on a day or two with the guys...


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 2, 2007)

Waddel is the man!!!! I just hope he left on good terms. Personally, I figured he was gonna leave at some time or another. I think Waddel is one of the few out there just love hunting and doesn't consider it a "job". I just don't think he could've gotten much bigger at Realtree. Like I heard someone say, he wanted to better himself and there is absolutley nothing wrong with that. In fact, it probably took a pile of courage to come to that decision to strike out on his own and I admire him for it if that's the way it went down. I'm sure Realtree didn't want to let him go but I'm sure both parties will move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## biggabuck (Feb 2, 2007)

Im with snakeman. I  think wafflehouse is waddell. Now where is Ben Gordon?


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 3, 2007)

Delton said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.




Well............did ya see it?!?


----------



## Wafflehouse (Feb 3, 2007)

I am a big boy and can handle a little criticism so no need to apologize.  I have visited this board/forum numerous times over the years before joining and can understand where some of you where coming from.  As for my identity I will keep that one under the hat.  But I will be posting in the future and will be glad to share any advice and info I can offer.  Look forward to spending time in the hunting woods with you guys.  In a place that I love and cherish and is deep rooted in my blood.  Marvin Wafflehouse


----------



## texwilliams (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for the info. Welcome to Woodys


----------



## Killdee (Feb 3, 2007)

and the looks and brain of a baboon.

Delton, I knew the baboon,the baboon was a friend of mine,& you sir are no baboon. 

Wafflehouse is limbhanger


----------



## MoeBirds (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to the fire !!!


I too am in the industry and in fact actually posted a thread about Michael leaving RealTree over a month ago, but pulled (deleted) it after realizing it hadn't been publicised and I might be devulging insider-info prematurely.



Being in the industry has its plusses and minuses. 
I personally am going to avoid devulging this that and the other.


Welcome !!!


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 4, 2007)

its official;
http://www.gandermountain.com/news/newsitem.asp_Q_id_E_9144


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey All:

Well, you know the old saying "Money talks and _ _ _ _  _ _ _ _ Walks"...

Can't blame a man for doing what he has to so he can take care of his family!

Good for Mr. Waddell, I wish him much success; I am sure this in not the last change he'll be making...

Marlin


----------



## OconeeJim (Feb 4, 2007)

*Michael may have to enunciate now....*

...so those Mid-Westerners from Gander Mtn. can understand him.  I love his enthusiasm for "the hunt".  Thats what so many of the shows lack.  Sounds like tho, he is going to have even less time to "cut the grass".


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 4, 2007)

I am Wafflehouse.


----------



## Wafflehouse (Feb 4, 2007)

I hear ya doenightmare.  I never knew I was two people at once.


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 4, 2007)

Wafflehouse ???? Could it be JT incognito????


----------



## buckmaster10 (Feb 4, 2007)

I personally talked to Waffle yesterday. He is a pretty awesome guy. Wish i could tell you who he was!!!!!!!!


----------



## One-shot (Feb 4, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Maybe he will goto Mossy Oak!!



I've thought that Waddell personality would better fit with Mossy Oak or the Primos boys. I've meet Michael and in person he is just like you see him on the show, just a good ole boy who lives to hunt and makes his money doing it. He will do just as well somewhere else are on his own in my opinion.


----------



## Huntr (Feb 5, 2007)

Where is Chris Ashley now??


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Feb 5, 2007)

I wonder where Chris Ashley will end up, he is no Micheal Waddel, i think it would be tougher for him. Hope Micheal does well on his new show i will be watching his shows and the primos shows are about the only hunting shows i really enjoy anymore.


----------



## RBBTBONE (Feb 5, 2007)

wafflehouse welcome to the jungle,see ya already got snake bit,by the way ill have mine scattered covered and smothered     welcome


----------



## DSGB (Feb 5, 2007)

From RT:


> Michael has stepped out of the box as an official employee and is now contracted with us for years to come. The reason being is he can now do some things (like the GM deal) and not cause any problems for us and other retailers (or companies). He was just getting so many offers (understandably) and this affords him the freedom to do it.
> 
> And Realtree and Road Trips is part of that contract. It's really like nothing has changed. He's still in the office and Ashley (his wife) still works for us. Everything is cool.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Wafflehouse, 

If you are really Waddell in disguise how 'bout listing some of your old huntin' gear on the "Swap n Sell". I got a great deal on  some Scent lok Camo from Micheal Lee (Southern Backwoods) the other day. I know you've  got to have a couple old  Encores or Hoyts layin around. If you want, just PM and I promise I won't blow your cover.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Feb 5, 2007)

It always seemed like the realtree boyz were being talked down to by their boss on the show anyway. Glad to see Micheal is out on his own and I know he will do good for himself. I only watched roadtrips anyway. Good to see Gander Mnt. picked him up I can see stock in Gander Mnt. already going up. Their stores are great wish we had one here in Georgia maybe we will now.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Feb 5, 2007)

They do have some nice stores, i like them better than bass pro, we went to one in Kansas last yr, and now they just built one in orlando havent checked that one out yet, but will soon.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 6, 2007)

the HEED! said:


> who cares, he doesnt have to pay my bills so who cares what camo he wears or works for



 

That's funny right there I don't care who you are!

T


----------



## onemilmhz (Feb 7, 2007)

*I'll watch him no matter who he works for cuz...*

Waddell is tha' MAN!  My wife was doing some survey in a magazine a while back and asked me if I could trade places with anyone in the world who would it be.  When I told her she said, "Micheal who?"
It's a Wafflehouse thing baby!


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 8, 2007)

Why talk bad about Realtree?  Without Bill Jordan, Michael would still be working in South GA somewhere.  I am sure that had nothing to do with it.  Its just about being able to capitalize on popularity and opportunity.  Realtrees forum said he has a contract to produce Road Trip.  So if that’s the case sounds like a win win to me!


----------



## onemilmhz (Feb 8, 2007)

Deerhead said:
			
		

> Why talk bad about Realtree?  Without Bill Jordan, Michael would still be working in South GA somewhere.  I am sure that had nothing to do with it.  Its just about being able to capitalize on popularity and opportunity.  Realtrees forum said he has a contract to produce Road Trip.  So if that’s the case sounds like a win win to me!


Exactly.  I'm sure all parties involved are happy about the whole thing if he will continue to do Road Trips. They would be stupid to let him get away completely as “RTRT” is one of their most popular shows in the first place.  Everyone moves on if they want to continue to be successful.  For Michael to stay stagnant at Realtree playing second fiddle to Bill would eventually kill his chances for advancement in the industry.  I like all of Realtree’s products, the camo patterns, tv shows, videos, and personalities.  I would continue to support them even without Waddell but I am glad they will still have a relationship with him.


----------



## Huntr (Feb 9, 2007)

check out Realtree.com for a press release concerning Waddell signing a 5 yr deal to stay with Realtree for Roadtrips,etc.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 9, 2007)

The good news is I will be representing Trebark original next season.  I still have a shirt and a pair of bibs.  Even lost a few pounds lately, so I might be able to squeeze in.  You don't want me posting a picture proving it though.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Feb 9, 2007)

Mossy Oak..Realtree..Primos..Drury Outdoors..

There's enough room in our hunting community for everyone to flourish and chase our dreams.
We should support them all.

Good luck to michael.

Welcome to the board Wafflehouse.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Feb 15, 2007)

glad to hear roadtrips will still be on. its one of my favorite shows. i was watching a hunting show the other day and i saw a familiar name. jonathan megel was on it. he may have been on shows alot but that was the first time i had saw him. i was glad to see another georgia boy able to do what he loves. wish i could!


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2007)

We'll see about all this next week.  I'll be in Nashville and Michael is usually there.  I'll get him in a corner and talk to him.  I'll find out if he has been on this site.  I sent him a PM on AT once (He goes by Myer on there, his son's name) and told him about this place.

Next week is going to be fun with all the changes in the industry.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 21, 2007)

I talked to Michael at the ATA and got the scoop on what was going on and we should continue to support him in his new endeavors.  His is still independently contracted with Realtree.  From other sources, I personally can't blame him for his decision.


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2007)

And I also confirmed that Chris Ashley has indeed left Primos.  I understand it was too much time away from home for a young married guy.  I can understand that.


----------



## Huntr (Feb 24, 2007)

I support Michael is all his endeavors.
What about Chris Ashley... Is he still in the Hunting Industry or working somewhere else?


----------



## Vapor 300 (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish both of them good luck in the new jobs . Welcome Wafflehouse .....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 26, 2007)

I attended Michael's seminar this weekend and it was a real pleasure!

It was actually more of a pep rally than a seminar but we really enjoyed it. He had Rhett Akins along to sing a couple of songs. Rhett told us an interesting story. He was invited to Thanksgiving dinner with one of the big wigs at his record label. During dinner he was asked what he had been up to earlier in the day and when he replied that he had been hunting the conversation took a turn for the worse. 

He says that his record label decided not to promote his album which was already produced, cut and ready for market because he is a hunter. He was selling the CD's at the show.


----------



## hwy22 (Feb 26, 2007)

I am very proud of micheal going out on his on. I hope the best for him and his famliy. Me and my wife love watching road trips. A m glad he is still going to do it and still going to wear realtree for at least 5 years more.  He has made a big in pack on the hunting industry today


----------

